# squash wine



## Mismost (Jun 3, 2016)

anybody ever make a zucinni or yellow squash wine? Garden is already producing WAY MORE than we can eat...so is every body's garden, can't give it away. Saw carrot wine...what do you think? Got squash and a empty bucket!


----------



## salcoco (Jun 3, 2016)

go to http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request.asp and there is a list of all kinds of wine including squash.


----------



## JohnT (Jun 3, 2016)

OK, if no one else is going to ask, I will.... 


*WHY???*


Background: 

Growing up, my father's pride and joy was how he could grow squash. His garden would crank out the squash by the sack full and the only thing that seemed to grow well. 

For YEARS, my father forced this vile form of vegetable matter down our gullets. Even a HINT of a complaint from us would be immediately interpreted as an insult to my Father's farming abilities and therefore, an insult to my father directly. Such complaints would be dealt with in a swift and painful form of corporal punishment (keep in mind that, unlike today, my Father BELIEVED in spanking kids when they misbehaved). 

The very thought of this disgusting veg being turned into wine makes me, well, ...







On the other hand, it's got to be better than Welch's.....


----------



## Mismost (Jun 3, 2016)

JohnT said:


> OK, if no one else is going to ask, I will....
> 
> 
> *WHY???*
> ...



I hear you! Reckon it's kinda like the mountain, why climb it? Because it's there!

We are already shreading it up and freezing it for cooking next winter. I've already had it baked, fried, steamed, stewed, grilled, and mashed...it's only 3 days into June and I'm sick of it too.

if we ever get some sunny days the tomatoes will over run us too. Tis the season to fill canning jars and not wine bottles.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jun 3, 2016)

Don't have access to the book today but CCJ Berry has recipes for all kinds of fruits and vegetables.


----------



## cintipam (Jun 3, 2016)

Mismost, I think you should go for it. I've not tried it but folks say green tomatoes make a wine that tastes a lot like Chardonnay. Maybe use a nice white wine yeast like D47, throw in a couple cans of a nice light colored frozen concentrated drink mix like Mango Passionfruit and make a test gallon. Wine is pretty much just what's left over after yeast processes the food anyway. At worst you'll have something cool to let folks try, and a cheap topoff wine for other light wines.

Pam in cinti


----------



## dorfie (Jun 6, 2016)

I got this recipe from fivebk last year 
Zucchini Wine (5 gal )

25lbs Fresh frozen zucchini chunks
6.5lbs Sugar to SG 1.080
1.5tsp Wine tannin
2.5tsp Pectic enzyme
.5liter White grape concentrate (from LHBS)
1.5tsp Yeast energizer
3.0tsp Yeast nutrient
2gal Water
Acid blend ( did not test ) 
.5box Raisins
.5box Golden raisins
.25tsp K-Meta
1pkg EC 1118 Wine yeast

Add all ingredients except pectic enzyme and yeast. Wait 12hrs, add pectic enzyme and wait 12hrs. Make a yeast starter and pitch yeast.

Pitch yeast
Rack to secondary and finish fermentation
Rack, add K-Meta, Sorbate and De-gass 
Rack, add SuperKleer and top up with Welch's 100% white grape juice
Rack, Add acid blend (Wine needed it) and back-sweetened 
Filter & bottle

i made it to blend with my mulberry wine, as he did as well. Blending it with the mulberry made a really nice wine! by itself i didn't really enjoy the zucchini wine, i thought it tasted too...thick and reminded me of bread for some reason. However i am sure with a little tweeking, maybe adding some citrus it would end up pretty nice! it had a fair bit of body, so that was a plus.


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 6, 2016)

Couple of thoughts.
A. why not
B. If we all made red wine, wouldn't we eventually run out of "red grapes"?


----------



## Jericurl (Jun 7, 2016)

I actually shuddered after reading this.

I tried to make cucumber wine for a little contest we had here once.
It was the most vile thing I've ever put in my mouth. And that's saying something.

Keep in mind I've made onion wine as well.


----------



## Jericurl (Jun 7, 2016)

I mean...

Hey! Good on ya!
Good luck to you, mate!


----------

